

Microsoft Unveils Its Container-Powered Cloud - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/09/30/microsoft-unveils-its-container-powered-cloud/

======
ZeroGravitas
There's been a rash of stories recently about Microsoft's data centres which
all seem to present their technology as cutting edge.

Sun has been _selling_ such containers for years, I'm fairly certain Google
and IBM had the lead on chillerless datacentres and using outside air for
cooling.

Having a PR campaign that boasts about "cool" technology that others
introduced and publicized before you did seems an awfully strange strategy.

------
timf
That is a datacenter, not a "cloud."

